# Pictures from email o photo page in verizon cell



## jacobi (May 1, 2020)

I want to know how to put these picture into my photo page on my verizon cell phone


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is the brand (really Verizon?) and model? What is the operating system?


----------



## jacobi (May 1, 2020)

Android version,model xt1955-6.moto g7 power ,hardwar pvt1


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Moved thread from Other Mobile Devices to Android Mobile Devices.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Is it this phone? https://www.motorola.com/us/smartphones-moto-g7/p
Android version? If that is your phone, it comes with v 9 (aka Pie).

https://www.verizon.com/support/knowledge-base-207460/

This is a step by step with a better explanation than the above link
https://videotron.tmtx.ca/en/topic/moto_g7/importing_music_from_a_pc.html
although it says music, it would be the same except you'd transfer into the *Pictures* folder.


----------



## jacobi (May 1, 2020)

I must not have given you the right info.
Nothing to do with the computer.
I just want to put the email pictures from cell to the photo page on the cell


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry, I don't understand.


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

Download it from the email (should be a link). Open it with your default picture app.


----------



## jacobi (May 1, 2020)

amytoo
When I click on my email the pictures are already open to see. I just don't seem to be able to transfer them
to my photo page on my verizon cell. Sounds simple but no


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

What email app are you using?

There's no icon around the picture? I use the Gmail app. There's a download icon below the picture.


----------



## jacobi (May 1, 2020)

There is about 10 pictures in a row going down and I don't see no icon for the bunch.


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

What email app are you using?

What happens with a long-press on a the pic?


----------



## jacobi (May 1, 2020)

I have gmail and that blue envleope in w-10. When I press and hold on image I
get nothing


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

Are you saving pictures on a phone or on a Windows 10 computer?


----------



## jacobi (May 1, 2020)

I have w-10 but the cell is what I'm trying to get the pictures and video's into photo page


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

What email app are you using on the phone?


----------



## jacobi (May 1, 2020)

gmail


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

I use the Gmail app. 

There's a download icon under the picture.


----------



## jacobi (May 1, 2020)

sometimes there is a download under a picture,not always. when I Download it where does that picture go archives and where is that? I can take a screen shot and then it goes into the picture page. I'm not used to the cell phone but have had a computer for16 years. The long hold on this picture does nothing. 
Thanks for taking the time to help, I appreciate it.


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't know where in the Android file system a downloaded picture is saved. If I want to save a pic long term, I save it to Google Drive or Dropbox. All saved pics from emails show up in the Gallery app same as camera pics.

If there's no download icon, then it might not be an attachment. Pics in HTML emails can't be saved as pictures in a photo app.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I have no idea what you are calling the "picture page". There is a picture folder and there is an icon for Gallery. Tap on Gallery and you can see the pictures that are stored in the picture folder.

Easiest method if you can't figure out the android file system.
1. Download the pictures to your Win 10 computer and save them to your desktop so you can find them easily.
2. Attach the phone to the Win 10 computer. When the popup appears about allowing access, tap Allow.
3. Open Windows Explorer and expand it until you see your phone. If you have card and phone, expand Card.
4. Find the *DCIM* folder and expand it. 
5. Click on Camera. All the pictures on your device appear in the right pane.
6. Drag the pictures that are on your Win 10 desktop into the right hand pane of the Camera folder.

When you detach the phone from the computer, those pictures will now be available in your Gallery.


----------



## jacobi (May 1, 2020)

Plodr, I just have a picture folder. I think I can get by now with the information you
gave me. Thanks for the help


----------

